
Show HN: Cerebro – productivity booster with a brain - KELiON
http://www.cerebroapp.com
======
cagrimmett
This looks pretty cool, but the benefits of using this over Spotlight on a Mac
are unclear to me from the site. Can you clarify?

If it is essentially Spotlight's functionality, even adding that to Windows
and Linux is useful.

~~~
KELiON
The main benefit is extendability so you can install one of community plugins
or write your own.

------
masylum
Awesome! HTML5 all the things!

